# Acer Aspire 5742G RAM ISSUE



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi everyone  . I am a new owner of Acer Aspire 5742G ( Intel i5 , NVIDIA GT 540 , 4 gb ram ddr3 , 640 gb hdd) and i already have a problem with ram usage.. i found out that the Intel GMA card is taking 1.7 gb of ram for itself and for all other stuff i have only 2.3 gb.. >.< So my question is can i somehow switch it off or reduce it's ram usage? 
Thanks in advance !


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you should be able to set it in the bios

have you considered putting in a dedicated card with it's own ram

putting a card in would also need a psu upgrade


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

In bios i can do only minor changes i there is no way to stop it from there O.O


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try turning off the acer splash screen in the bios it should allow you to see more of the bios settings


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

there is no such thing in my bios O.O


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

So anyone has a solution?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have pm'd someone to have a look at the problem


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello mapera,

I would like you to take a screenshot of your Resource Monitor window.

Click on the Windows globe on the taskbar.
Type *resmon* in the search box and press enter.
Select the *Memory* tab.
Use the PrScr (or Print Screen) key on the keyboard. You may have to press FN and tap it.
Open Paint then press *ctrl+v* to paste the image.
Save the image as a JPEG.

To post the image, press the *Go Advanced* button under the reply box.
Select the attachment tool (paperclip) from the toolbar at the top of the box.
Browse for the JPEG image you saved and press upload.
When the upload is complete, close the attachment window and submit your reply.


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am assuming this is the 64 bit version of Windows???

When did you first notice the issue?



EDIT:

I would like you to do something else for me.

Open device manager (you can type devmgmt.msc in the search bar)
Select resources by connection from the View menu.
Expand the Memory group.

Attach a screenshot of the view, be sure to expand the window large enough to get it all.


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

It's 32 bit  I noticed it when i installed my windows and there was a gadget measuring the CPU & RAM usage and i saw it is at 40 % and i knew there was something wrong so i opened the task manager and saw that only 2.3 gb of ram are usable ... The same is written in the my computer properties :4-dontkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your first task is to upgrade to 64 bit Windows 7. 32 bit cannot utilize the full amount of memory. It will require a full reinstall.


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

I have already tried that it's not the problem the 32 bit can utilize up to 8 gb


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No, 32 bit cannot utilize up to 8GB. The maximum amout of ram 32 bit Windows 7 can utilize is around 3GB.


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

But it says there are 4 gb and that it can use only 2.3 so...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I understand that. The RAM that is outside the memory address range that is usable by 32 bit Windows is include in Hardware reserved. 

The OS can see it, it just cannot use it. (Shown under system properties, it will say RAM 4GB (x.xGB usable).


----------



## mapera (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok i will do it again ... hope it will get better


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Once 64 bit Windows is installed, post the same info that I requested earlier, that will allow me to do a full comparison.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

